# Homemade masks and a body polish



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 26, 2006)

**REVITALIZING* MASK:*

(Strawberries are a good source of glycolic acid at its source, and make a great pick-me-up mask!)

*Step 1: *Take a handful of fresh strawberries and place in a plastic bag. Mash by squeezing it with hands to a lumpy consistency.

*Step 2: *Put in 1 tablespoon of yogurt in the bag. Mix. *Step 3: *Apply thickly as a mask.

**PORE MINIMIZING* MASK:*

*Step 1: *Soak a few cotton compress in some beer.

*Step 2: *Place on face, and relax for 30 minutes. *Step 3: *Remove for tight skin with small pores!

*PRUNE PORRIDGE* MASK:*

(This mask sounds and looks disgusting but is very soothing and good for a face tormented by sore underground pimples.)

*Step 1: *Pour 1/2 cup boiling water over 2 dried prunes in a bowl and leave until soft.

*Step 2: *Mash prunes. Use any leftover prune water in cooking about 1/2 cup oatmeal.

*Step 3: *Mix oatmeal with mashed prunes and enough honey to make a sticky mash that will adhere to the face. *Step 4: *Apply while still warm (but not hot), leave 20 minutes and rinse off with warm water.

**YOGHURT* MASK:*

(The gentle acids in the yoghurt are very good to help restore the natural acid balance of the skin.)

*Step 1: *Use natural, unflavoured yoghurt; you can add honey and/or oatmeal if you like. *Step 2: *Apply to face and leave for 10 minutes, before rinsing off with warm water.

**CREAMY GREEN* MASK:*

(This mask feels wonderful and does great things to cleanse and hydrate the skin, and acts as a mild exfoliant as well as a mask.)

*Step 1: *Mash 1 tablespoon ripe avocado, add 1/2 tsp honey and mix.

*Step 2: *Stir in a little almond meal until the whole thing is of a pleasant creamy consistency. *Step 3: *Apply to clean skin, leave on for 15-20 minutes and wash off with lukewarm water, massaging gently as you remove to exfoliate the skin.

**HONEY* MASK:*

(Honey is antiseptic, hydrating and cleanses the pores. However, if you're prone to odd pimples, don't use this before a big night - sometimes its ability to suck impurities out of the skin means you get a zit.)

*Step 1: *Massage honey into your skin, and keep adding more and patting it on till your face is very tacky. *Step 2: *Rinse it off, and your skin will look fresh and glowing

**AVOCADO &amp; HONEY* MOISTURIZING MASK:*

(Honey is antiseptic, hydrating and cleanses the pores. However, if you're prone to odd pimples, don't use this before a big night - sometimes its ability to suck impurities out of the skin means you get a zit.)

*Step 1: *Mash up 2 tablespoons avocado, mix with 2 tablespoons honey and 1 egg yolk. *Step 2: *Apply for a very rich and moisturizing mask.

**FRUIT* MASK:*

You can also make masks from mashed fruit pulp, alone or mixed with oatmeal and/or honey till you get the right consistency. Good fruit to try:

Tomato: astringent and a good blackhead remover. Pulp it up and mix with oatmeal, or slice and lay on the face on its own.

Apple: grate an apple and mix with honey to make a mask that soothes and heals acne, and makes your skin look great. Strawberry: a good oily skin mask. Pulp it up, smear it on the face, wash off. Makes the skin look soft and fine. A good use for over-ripe or bruised berries.

Avocado: Moisturising. I find it's too oily for my skin, but I've heard good reports from others.

Banana: Also a moisturiser.

Carrot: Grate a carrot, add honey, use as a facial for oily skin. Or you can mash up a cooked one.

Peach: A nice, good-smelling mask for dry or normal skin. Cucumber: On its own, is cleansing, astringent and cooling during hot weather. Juice a cucumber and wipe the juice over the face. It will reduce shine and the appearance of wrinkles.

**SUGAR* BODY POLISH:*

*Ingredients: *1 cup brown sugar

4 tablespoons of orange peel powder (optional)

1/2 teaspoon of cinnamon powder (optional)

4 oz. bath &amp; massage oil base

1/2 - 1 tsp orange fragrance oil, vanilla fragrance oil or any other fragrance oil of your choice.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting! It's making me hungry, though!!


----------



## Leony (Jan 26, 2006)

Great recipes!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jwahlton (Jan 26, 2006)

You can also do a good quick scrub like this:

brown sugar (I like the dark)

turbinado (raw) sugar

a little bit of oils (olive, sunflower, jojoba)

Mix these together for a good body scrub. The turbinado will make it a bit rougher. Just make sure to only make a bit and use quickly if you aren't putting a preservative in it.

You can also make a facial scrub using cornmeal and a bit of olive or castor oil.

Even a facial serum of castor oil and olive oil (25/75), smooth on, leave on for a bit then steam your face and rinse off.

Julia


----------



## Summer (Jan 27, 2006)

I am going to try one of those masks. I hope it's okay for sensitive skin though. My skin gets irritated very easily so I have to watch what I use.


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

now i really want some yogurt! haha! thank you! i'll print this out and try them out!


----------



## adrianne (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the cheap and good masks! I've only prepared asprin mask before...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 1, 2006)

im gonna try the beer one, especialy since this sunday is superbowl and i will have access to lots of beer, and most likely free beer (seattle is in the superbowl this year and so the state of WA is freaking out about it).


----------

